# Web-Fotogalerie geht nicht



## HshEisbaer (19. April 2007)

Hi Leute
habe da mal ein Problem
Die Foren-Suche hat mir leider nicht geholfen.

Ich öffne PS CS2 und gehe auf Datei --> Automatisieren --> Web Photo-Gallery.
Doch dann kommt diese Fehlermeldung: "There is no template folder to run Web Photo Gallery."

Aber der Ordner ist ja da mit den ganzen unterordnern:  C:\Programme\Adobe\Adobe Photoshop CS2\Presets\Web Photo Gallery


Kann mir jemand helfen wie ich dieses Problem löse?
Danke im vorraus
HshEisbaer


----------



## mogmog (19. April 2007)

ja da fehlen dir die tempdatein für die Galerie. 

Vieleicht findeste die Datein im Internet. Ansonnsten kann ich dir heute abend mal die Datein auf meinen Server laden.

Wenn du sie dann reinkopierst müsste es wieder gehen.

Vieleicht ist jemand schneller als ich. =)


du kannst es aber auch wenn es schnell gehen soll. ps neu installieren dann müsten die Datein auch wieder da sein.

gruß mogmog


----------



## HshEisbaer (19. April 2007)

habs mit reparieren probiert, so das er eigentlich die dateien wieder haben müsste aber es funktioniert immer noch nicht

wäre dir sehr dankbar wenn du mir die dateien schicken kannst


----------



## mogmog (19. April 2007)

HshEisbaer hat gesagt.:


> habs mit reparieren probiert, so das er eigentlich die dateien wieder haben müsste aber es funktioniert immer noch nicht
> 
> wäre dir sehr dankbar wenn du mir die dateien schicken kannst



Jo kann ich machen ich komme aber erst heute Abend dazu.

also bis denn


gruß mogmog


----------



## HshEisbaer (20. April 2007)

so dat Ding funktioniert jetzt.
Habe nen Ordner hinzugefügt der Web-Fotogalerie heißt und nicht Web Phot Gallery

Hat sehr wahrscheinlich am English to German Converter gelegen.

Also alle die das gleiche Problem haben: Versuchts mal indem ihr dem Ordner den deutschen Namen gebt 

Andere Frage: Weis einer, wie ich bei einer erstellten Galerie das Design verändern kann?


----------

